# The Official Zebralight Headlamp Thread



## roger-roger (Dec 10, 2016)

There are lots of good ZL headlamp threads, but a more general subject heading could prove to be useful. 



I'll start with my recent purchase a week ago of the ZL 502w L2. I asked for an RMA two days later. It a great functional light and there's some regret in having it returned. I'll either wait for the release of a ZL AA flood lamp with updated specs, or perhaps the re-stocking of the H302w, which I'm told is 3-4 weeks out. 

I mentioned in a couple flashlight threads that ZL was considering the option of adapting their SC5 electronics to the SC52, and seriously that's what I'd like to see in their AA headlamps as well.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 10, 2016)

I have H501w, H501red, H502w L2 and H52w. Great headlamps!
I was interested in some 18650 model also, but the mode spacing is not good. While the M1 is pretty similar to AA model the H1 differ around 10 times compared with M1, WAY too big difference. Recently ordered a Nitecore HC30NW instead.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 11, 2016)

I had H501 (lost), H51w (traded), and now H502w and H52w which are my core EDC. Once in a while I stray a little but quickly come back to this EDC configuration. I have put thousands of hours on my ZL lights. I often use my H502w in my house instead house lights. The H52w powered by a 14500 battery is used at work.


----------



## wawrik (Dec 12, 2016)

What are runtimes with 14500 compared to eneloop?


----------



## tops2 (Dec 12, 2016)

For the headlamp, I just have the H600Fd and love it still. Its my pocket EDC now when pants allow.
Awesome flood and good tint/temperature. The long runtimes compared to my Olight S1 is another reason its become my pocket EDC.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 12, 2016)

wawrik said:


> What are runtimes with 14500 compared to eneloop?



I don't know. Never tested the run time. I use 14500 battery for the extra brightness.


----------



## Andrey (Dec 12, 2016)

wawrik said:


> What are runtimes with 14500 compared to eneloop?


H52w 108 lm on 14500 (SANYO 840 from Zebralight) -- 2.5h (tested by Mikkilighter);
H52w 108 lm on Eneloop Sanyo 2000mAh -- 3h (manufacturer info).

On higher capacity Eneloop Pro/XX H52w will run even longer -- almost 4 hours.
Keep in mind that with Eneloops, providing longer runtime for H52/SC52, you will lose 500lm-turbo for the first minute available only with 14500s.


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 12, 2016)

Andrey said:


> H52w 108 lm on 14500 (SANYO 840 from Zebralight) -- 2.5h (tested by Mikkilighter);
> H52w 108 lm on Eneloop Sanyo 2000mAh -- 3h (manufacturer info).
> 
> On higher capacity Eneloop Pro/XX H52w will run even longer -- almost 4 hours.
> *Keep in mind that with Eneloops, providing longer runtime for H52/SC52, you will lose 500lm-turbo for the first minute available only with 14500s.*




I had to check the Zebralight specs again, and as far as I can tell the H502w L2 does not have the same turbo capability. Is there something with the H502w L2 design (or possibly the emitter) that can't provide turbo, or is it only a matter of waiting till ZL updates the specs? 

I'm starting to feel the burn of not having a ZL AA flood headlamp, and to tell the truth I'd rather not go with an H302w if at all possible.

In the meantime I've temporarily pulled the H32Fw from the emergency car pack a couple times--not a good permanent solution.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 12, 2016)

roger-roger said:


> I had to check the Zebralight specs again, and as far as I can tell the H502w L2 does not have the same turbo capability. Is there something with the H502w L2 design (or possibly the emitter) that can't provide turbo, or is it only a matter of waiting till ZL updates the specs?



I think this thread has the info you are looking for:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?424150-ZL-H502-on-14500


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks, lampDepeche.


----------



## Andrey (Dec 13, 2016)

roger-roger said:


> I'm starting to feel the burn of not having a ZL AA flood headlamp, and to tell the truth I'd rather not go with an H302w if at all possible.


I suggest H502c. My favorite light at the moment. It is the tiniest Zebralight headlamp currently available. Great warm high CRI flood beam!


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 13, 2016)

Andrey said:


> I suggest H502c. My favorite light at the moment. It is the tiniest Zebralight headlamp currently available.



The H302 is just slightly shorter-- the website says 68.6mm as opposed to 70.1mm.

Only 1.5mm shorter than the H502? That's weird, given that the 123 cell is 16mm shorter than the AA cell is. 

I wish they could shorten that a bit, in light of the shorter cell. 

The new Olight H1 Nova is about 58mm, and feels *much* smaller than the H502. I don't like it for other reasons (I don't like the TIR optic, or the output levels), but I sure like the smaller size.


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 14, 2016)

lampeDépêche said:


> *The H302 is just slightly shorter*-- the website says 68.6mm as opposed to 70.1mm.
> 
> Only 1.5mm shorter than the H502? That's weird, given that the 123 cell is 16mm shorter than the AA cell is.
> 
> ...




With later generation lights challenging the size factor vs heatsink abilities, in conjunction with increasing turbo mode intensities, I'd like to see ZL bring these lights up to date. I'm holding back on a couple of purchases because of this, waiting for ZL to hopefully get moving.


----------



## tech25 (Dec 21, 2016)

I was torn between the h600fc and the H600fw mk3 but the added runtime on H2 (4.3 hours vs 3.9) made me choose the mk3, the one thing that I dislike is green in the beam. Is there anywhere that I can order from that can check it beforehand? I don't want to order and send it back.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 21, 2016)

tech25 said:


> I was torn between the h600fc and the H600fw mk3 but the added runtime on H2 (4.3 hours vs 3.9) made me choose the mk3, the one thing that I dislike is green in the beam. Is there anywhere that I can order from that can check it beforehand? I don't want to order and send it back.



I got lucky and found a place 5 minutes from my home to check before buying. But I don't know of many other Zebralight dealers; everyone I see seems to be online sellers.


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 21, 2016)

Here's hoping my micro-mini saga with the ZL 502w L2 is coming to a close.

Since ZL hadn't issued a refund yet, I asked that if they'd send it back, which they did yesterday. Now I need to order the properly fitted 14500.


----------



## Andrey (Dec 21, 2016)

roger-roger said:


> Now I need to order the properly fitted 14500.



Just received UR14500P from E-Bay. Tested 760 mAh discharging at 2A.
This is the best deal I could find for these cells [link].


----------



## tech25 (Dec 21, 2016)

markr6 said:


> I got lucky and found a place 5 minutes from my home to check before buying. But I don't know of many other Zebralight dealers; everyone I see seems to be online sellers.



Thanks.


----------



## Trango (Dec 21, 2016)

I wanted to order a H600Fc as a christmas gift for myself (it would be my first zebralight) unfortunately nkon is already 2 months out of stock :mecry:


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Andrey said:


> Just received UR14500P from E-Bay. Tested 760 mAh discharging at 2A.
> This is the best deal I could find for these cells [link].



Just to confirm, this battery works in the H502? Thanks.


----------



## Andrey (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes. Unprotected UR14500P cell works perfectly in my H502c L2.

Its positive 'flat top' contact, however, is just a fraction of a millimeter above the plastic wrapper. So you need to attach a tiny magnet to it to ensure reliable connection with recessed conductor in the H502 head. Or, like I did, insert a small piece of wire through the went holes.








There are reports that H502 lights work with unprotected 14500 cells, but I could not find a confirmation of the over-discharge protection.
So I had to test it myself. My H502c L2 does have a safety feature similar to '52' lights. As battery voltage drops, light switches from high to medium mode at 3.4 V, then to low at 2.9 V, and turns off at 2.87 V.
I monitored the battery voltage in the headlamp under load via a tiny wire attached to the cell's positive contact.

H502c brightness is relatively same on 14500 compared to Eneloops. High mode just 10% brighter as measured with my phone luxmeter.
On max, light gets as hot as on Eneloops -- hard to hold it with bare hand.


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for the report, Andrey.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Dec 22, 2016)

I would love for ZL to put a magnet in the tailcap. I constantly find myself using my Armytek Wizard Pro at work specifically for the magnet. 

Anyone else want a magnet as an option? It would really make my day if they did.


----------



## Lithium466 (Dec 22, 2016)

+1 for the magnet.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 22, 2016)

In my opinion--and I think I got this from davidt1--a magnet in the tailcap is nowhere near as versatile as a magnet on the pocket-clip. 

If it's on the tail-cap, then the cap has to go against the surface, so the battery-tube is perpendicular to the surface. Then you can rotate the light around the axis of the battery, but that's all. If your ferrous surface is the door of a fridge, say, then the light can shine at the ceiling or the floor or anywhere else in a plane parallel to the surface of the door. But it cannot shine out directly from the door, for instance, or at a 45-degree angle from the door.

If it's on the pocket-clip, then there is no limit to the variety of angles you can point it in, starting from any surface, whatever its angle.

I just modded my son's new Olight H1 nova by putting a small powerful magnet on the clip and covering it with black heat-shrink tubing to hold it in place. I have the same thing on my H502.

Another thing--there are times when you do not want a magnet in your pocket (e.g. credit cards). It is much easier to separate the pocket-clip and carry that in a pocket where the magnetism doesn't matter. It is hard to separate a dedicated magnetic tailcap--without it, the light won't work. (Unless you go the Armytek route and make the magnet removable, or offer multiple tailcaps with magnet and without.)

So I'm not waiting for ZL to put a magnet in the tailcap, and if they offered one I probably would not take it. Adhere a magnet to the pocket-clip, and you have a much more useful piece of kit.


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 28, 2016)

Finally ordered the Sanyo UR14500P. 18 Ga copper wire (∽1mm) should hopefully fill the gap.


----------



## JTorch (Jan 13, 2017)

I just received my first zl headlight yesterday, it's a h52w, and I love it so far. This is also my first zl in my collection, I wish I would have joined that club years ago! Mine has a beautiful neutral color tint, no problems at all there. I was torn between this one or one w/ the 18650 capability since I have so many of those cells already (not to mention dwelling on the sc52w l2 and the sc5w for that matter) but chose the AA format due to the different battery options. Heck I even read one review some where where a guy said he was even able to run a AAA battery in this light! I'm waiting on some eneloop pro's and a couple of 14500's to get here, so I haven't even seen it's full potential yet. I was showing my lady the light last night and how it worked, she put on the headband and said it would work perfect for her biking :-/ I was thinking dangit man! She sure is going to be disappointed when I give her that little fenix headlight I bought on sale from BG a couple of weeks ago! Lol, but I told her she had to take baby steps! Not to mention she just got a nice 3 mode AAA purple fenix light for her keychain from me as a stocking stuffer a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## roger-roger (Jan 13, 2017)

JTorch said:


> I just received my first zl headlight yesterday, it's a h52w, and I love it so far. This is also my first zl in my collection, I wish I would have joined that club years ago! Mine has a beautiful neutral color tint, no problems at all there. I was torn between this one or one w/ the 18650 capability since I have so many of those cells already (not to mention dwelling on the sc52w l2 and the sc5w for that matter) but chose the AA format due to the different battery options. Heck I even read one review some where where a guy said he was even able to run a AAA battery in this light! I'm waiting on some eneloop pro's and a couple of 14500's to get here, so I haven't even seen it's full potential yet. I was showing my lady the light last night and how it worked, she put on the headband and said it would work perfect for her biking :-/ I was thinking dangit man! She sure is going to be disappointed when I give her that little fenix headlight I bought on sale from BG a couple of weeks ago! Lol, but I told her she had to take baby steps! Not to mention she just got a nice 3 mode AAA purple fenix light for her keychain from me as a stocking stuffer a couple of weeks ago!




Cool! I'm really liking my H503w. What I really want is the H600Fc III high CRI, but don't have enough need for another headlamp. Yet.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 15, 2017)

What 18650 batteries should be avoided in the ZL 600 series lamps? I've seen several suggestions for unprotected cells. Are protected cells a "no go"? Those of you using a ZL 600 series lamp, what batteries are you having success with?


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 15, 2017)

I normally use my ZLs as neck lamps. About a week ago my H502w ran out of battery. I didn't have an extra battery on me, but I had the H52w. So I swapped the lights and I have been using the H52w in place of the H502w since. Missing the all flood beam a little but it's not a deal breaker. H52w beam is still usable. I definitely see buying a floody type headlamp in the future.

BTW, my H52w is the first version that comes with a soft clicky button which I like less than the hard button of the H502w.


----------



## JTorch (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm assuming mine is the hard clicky, but I have nothing to compare it too. It is the ribbed version so I would think so. I'm on my 3rd battery in 3 days b/c I've been playing with it so much. Ready to get out in the woods with it and see how it really does  
It was too hot to hunt around here this weekend, but maybe I can get out there this next weekend.


----------



## Trango (Jan 15, 2017)

Kraken said:


> What 18650 batteries should be avoided in the ZL 600 series lamps? I've seen several suggestions for unprotected cells. Are protected cells a "no go"? Those of you using a ZL 600 series lamp, what batteries are you having success with?



Well I only have 2 type of cells, Sanyo GA which is unprotected, it fits perfectly, and Eagletac 3500mAh which is protected, it fits but just barely, to get it out you have to shake the headlamp and if it would be any longer there would be problems. I fell uncomfortable whit how barely the Eagletac fits, so I prefer to use the Sanyos.

The Eagletac 3400mAh I think is a bit smaller than the 3500mAh so maybe it fits better, don't have one to try tho.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm concidering a "18650 KeepPower 3500mAh Sanyo NCR18650GA Protected Button Top". Will the "button top" create a problem in the 600 series? Max discharge is 10A which should give enough for these lights correct?


----------



## Trango (Jan 15, 2017)

According to HJK's review, this battery is 69mm and 18.6mm of diameter, It may be problematic it may or may not fit.
If you are from US and want a protected cell you may consider Zebralights own protected cell, that will fit for sure.
As for the max discharge, yes 10A is more than enough.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 15, 2017)

Trango said:


> According to HJK's review, this battery is 69mm and 18.6mm of diameter, It may be problematic it may or may not fit.
> If you are from US and want a protected cell you may consider Zebralights own protected cell, that will fit for sure.
> As for the max discharge, yes 10A is more than enough.



i pulled the trigger on the  Sanyo NCR18650GA Protected Button Top. Fingers crossed...


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Had a chance to use my H52w as overhead light for about 3 hours at work today. Worked inside a dark trailer that had an aluminum roof which rendered the magnetic clip of my H52w useless. No problem since I carry a flat washer and gaffer tape. Taped the flat washer to the roof and attached light to the washer. Problem solved. Work got done. Female co-worker was impressed.

While the beam of the H52w was adequate, an all flood beam of the H502w would have been better. I didn't have that light with me. But the problem would have been a very short run time, as I would have needed to run it at maximum brightness due the dim diffused beam. I thought the H503w would have been excellent, as the bigger battery can run much longer at reasonable brightness. I so wish Zebralight would provide a clip for their $90 angle lights.

Once again I would have appreciated a floody beam even more.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2017)

davidt1 said:


> Had a chance to use my H52w as overhead light for about 3 hours at work today. Worked inside a dark trailer that had an aluminum roof which rendered the magnetic clip of my H52w useless. No problem since I carry a flat washer and gaffer tape. Taped the flat washer to the roof and attached light to the washer. Problem solved. Work got done. Female co-worker was impressed.
> 
> While the beam of the H52w was adequate, an all flood beam of the H502w would have been better. I didn't have that light with me. But the problem would have been a very short run time, as I would have needed to run it at maximum brightness due the dim diffused beam. I thought the H503w would have been excellent, as the bigger battery can run much longer at reasonable brightness. *I so wish Zebralight would provide a clip for their $90 angle lights.*
> 
> Once again I would have appreciated a floody beam even more.



There are other brands clips that fit the H600 series if you want to go with a 18650 powered version. I recommend the Nitecore MH20 clip. It fits perfectly and is available here for $5.95(Version B)...

http://www.nitecorestore.com/Pocket-Clip-for-Nitecore-P12-Flashlight-p/acc-clip-nitecore.htm


----------



## roger-roger (Jan 24, 2017)

davidt1 said:


> While the beam of the H52w was adequate, an all flood beam of the H502w would have been better. I didn't have that light with me. But the problem would have been a very short run time, as I would have needed to run it at maximum brightness due the dim diffused beam. I thought the H503w would have been excellent, as the bigger battery can run much longer at reasonable brightness. I so wish Zebralight would provide a clip for their $90 angle lights.
> 
> Once again I would have appreciated a floody beam even more.




Good point on the comparative light intensity of the H52w and H502w. 

Just did a subjective comparison of the H502w and SC52w L2, with modes set at H1 and H2 respectively. The brightness of the H502w (within its throw capacity), came close to and may or may not have equalled the spill of the SC52w L2. 



As an aside do flood emitters tend to run cooler? I sometimes think I received by mistake a cool white H502, as its that much cooler than my other ZL neutral whites, although none of the others are flood. None the less I really like this tint.


edit: Shining from ∽12" on an off-white ceiling, the H502w has a diffuse white-ish hotspot, transitioning to yellowish spill.


----------



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi guys, I thought id chime in here. I've been using zebralight for a couple years now. Have an old H51 and an original XML sc 52. I just finished up a H600w MK 3 video review. Thought i'd share it here. https://youtu.be/lLTxCkpd4jw I did noticed that my two models flickered on L2 default mode. Not sure if this is a model defect or I happen to get two lemons. I'm keeping my defective model because I rarely use that setting and use the moonlight L2 instead. So far I really like the light. I have a part where my friend and I are riding in his car without a his head lights and just the zebralight H600w on turbo mode.... only for a short time.


----------

